# 300 WinMag VS. 300 WSM



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Soo need a good gun, looked at lots. Any objection to the WSM?? Is the ammo really that much more expensive? Especially one the gun is only getting fired a few times a year LOL. Thoughts? I see a WSM I like and its cheap, Winchester Mod. 70 300 WSM, any thoughts on that gun in particular?? Thanks guys!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok well I speak from my own experience and I'm sure others may not agree. When the 300wsm came out I was very intrigued buy the round. I read all about the improved ballistics and got caught up in all the hoop la about these new and wonderful short and super short mags. I spent almost $ 1100.00 for a brand new Browning A-Bolt stainless stalker in 300wsm. It was great until it came time to buy ammo or reload the ammo I had. As far as buying ammo it cost on average of $6.00 - $10.00 per box more for the same ammo. When it came to reloading, the brass was quite a bit more and I had to buy a different bullet puller because the diameter of the cartridge was much lager then it would allow. Your not going to find any deals on ammo and you certainly aren't going to find it in a small town if you happen to run out while you are out hunting. 

For me, it lasted 3 years and I was done, I sold it and picked me up a Thompson Prohunter in a 300win mag and I just bought a box of Federal ammo in the 180gr and I paid $16.99 at Wally World. The cheapest box of 300wsm was $32.00. I can tell you that my buck I shot last year at 325 yards didn't seem to notice that he was being shot with a 300 win rather then the 300 wsm I had the 2 years before. However I had a little left over to buy a cold 6 pack on the way home this time.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Also, I would suggest shooting it more then a couple times a year especially if you plan on being proficient with it. In preparation for the elk hunt I have already shot 70 rounds through my 300win in the last few days and once I get them reloaded Ill be back at it again.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll go first and I hate going first.

I have both. The 300 WSMs are about $6 or so a box more than the 300 mag. If I was going to shoot just a few times a year and didn't reload, that would be enough for me to pick a 300 Win mag. You can argue the ballistics all day long but there's not much difference. I have a Remington Model 7 300 WSM because I like a short-action easy-to-carry light rifle with a little "firepower". 

Considering how much shorter my WSM barrel is compared to my long-barreled 300 mag, the 300 mag is flatter shooting, but the older my eyes get the shorter my effective shooting distance has become so It's no biggie with me.

I know little about the Winchesters for sale these days.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I was hitting the "submit" button the same time as Bo0yaA!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Make it unanimous........I say 300 win hands down. Other than the reasons stated above, I have had friends that had troubles with the brass when reloading. Both are good, but for the service you described I would go with the old win. Or go with something lighter and maybe you would shoot it more?-------SS


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. Greatly appreciated. Just taking into considerations all the options i've found out there and what fits my budget mostly. And for as often as I'd use the gun 6 or 10 dollars more for a box of ammo doesn't bother me. I do like the idea of having a little bit lighter gun with the power to go with it. But I'm still not sold on it yet, actually the Winchester I was looking at has been sold...  

How about the Tikkas?? Any reviews on those or that brand in general?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got one that I'll sell you for $600. A model 70 Winlite with a Leupold 3-9 Compact. Weighs in at 7 3/4 pounds. I'll even throw in loading dies and whatever ammo I have loaded.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Loke, I'll keep that in mind. Have a few more I'd like to check, and to be honest i'm trying to stay more in the $400 - $500 range.

So any reviews on the Tikka T3 WSM or the Ruger M77 Mark II 300 WSM or Ruger M77 300 Win Mag.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

My first rifle was a Ruger in 300 WSM. Reloading regular 150-180 bullets is fine. I tried getting a few loads with 220 grain bullets and ended up having some seriously compressed loads. It was not fun. The ammo is more expensive (which makes no sense from a materials standpoint (supply/demand).

I was very sad to sell the gun, but would be much happier with the 300 Winchester Magnum (I have a 300 Weatherby). So 300 Win. Mag wins.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I say pick whichever one you find a good deal on!!!!
ballistically they are twins. the win mag will often have a longer barrel than the wsm, and therefore shoots a little flatter. not noticable to a dead critter.
pound for pound / load for load - the wsm will have less felt recoil.
If you reload - wsm uses less powder - but it'd be a really insignificant savings. However wsm brass typically will last longer. I suppose a wsm barrel would last longer as well.
They both can be extremely accurate! and both are a great choice for anything walking the lower 48.
If you hike alot in the steep stuff, you should go with a 24" wsm (lokes gun would be a fair choice too).

my 26"M70 300wm weighs in at about 8.5lbs. my 24" kimber 8400 325wsm wieghs about 6.5lbs. It makes a big difference on a long day!

ruger and tikka are both making fine firearms today! go shoulder a few of them, see what feels good!

I have a TC ICON 300wm for sale, but it's kinda on the heavy side, and a bit out of your budget.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome posts guys. Thanks Chet I appreciate the info. I think I might pickup a Tikka T3 300 WSM that i've got a good deal on.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My daughter uses a Tikka .270 for deer elk and antelope. It's a good rifle.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My 20" Model Seven .300 WSM weighs a little under 7 3/4lbs with scope and sling. My 24" Remington 700 .300 mag is 8 1/2 lbs including the scope.

Cool; I never checked before.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I actually purchased at Tikka T3 in a 300WSM for my son but the lighter gun made for a lot more recoil and at the time he was 16 and wanted something with not quite so much. The action on them is super smooth but the plastic clips make me wonder how they would do if fully loaded and accidentally dropped when cold. All and all I thought it was a good gun for the money but there are others that I would look at in that price range like the Savage or even the Mossberg ATR which my son ended up goin to in a 30-06. Fantastic guns for the money and they run right around $350.00 with scope.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the input booya


----------



## buckley (Aug 14, 2011)

I am gonna have to say 300. win mag FTW


----------

